# Lockpicking



## Kolobos (Aug 25, 2009)

Unfortunately although I am an avid prepper I live in a city with no forrest retreat or a nice cabin/farm that is self sustaining, and though I have a few months of supplies they will eventually run out in which case I will have to forage/raid/steal in any hope of surviving.
Most likely I will start my search in the city, going from house to house, business to business. Knowing full well that there are those who will be in advance of me, as to say those that don't prepare and have gone ahead of me stealing and looting as to survive as well, but on the off chance that I find a cache of supplies behind a lock door I'll have to decide whether to be stealthy with lockpicks or just smash my way in with a pry bar.
I'm concerned with lockpicking because there are some instances I can see them coming into play with a steel door or if I just don't want to make any unecessary noise. I have a few picks that I prefer to use like a Rake, Diamond, Single Ball, and Hook along with a torsion wrench all wrapped up in a little kit in my BOB. 
My question is does anyone else think that this is a good idea to have or should I just be smashing and grabbing like everyone else?


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

If you don't have a Key do you really need access, if so use a brick, rock etc

Remember if you take anything leave a note with your name, contactable address and what you took so at a later date you can replace/pay for what you took, Looting is a criminal offense and no-one on this forum would condone that....


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Follow a street sweeper around, pick up the metal bristles, you'll need ten or twelve, some you'll pound flat, some skinny, and some sharp... Practice practice practice


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think you need to reconsider your plans. If you plan on going house to house in search of supplies and you're not going to start until a few months after it hits the fan your success rate will be 0. You also might break into somebody's house who's desperate enough for food that they will kill you and turn you into food.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Bolt/lock cutters and a decent pry bar will probably be more effective. Minimizing noise is good, but standing there for 10-15 minutes screwing around with a lock could result in a greater risk. Of course, this only applies if we've gone Mad Max or the zombies have truely risen.. any of the more likely "events" and you're just commiting a crime. Of course that vacant building might just have some armed preppers in there keeping a low profile, practicing opsec and light control.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Kolobos said:


> My question is does anyone else think that this is a good idea to have or should I just be smashing and grabbing like everyone else?


My answer is to prepare now for what you think you might need for the next 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months and then 3 years .... and then you wouldn't even need to consider a smash-n-grab.

Ya know what I mean?

Now, what you are describing in your original post is considered in all areas of the world as criminal activity which is something that we at PreparedSociety do not condone in anyway, shape or form. If you choose to be a criminal, expect to pay the consequences of that criminal action.

Some areas of the world you would loose a hand, other areas of the world you would loose your freedom and still other areas of the world you would loose your life. Are you really willing to take that chance?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

If you are carrying those in your BOB, you're subject to arrest for posession of burglars tools in many areas...mine included. Since you are familiar with the different types, and stated there are several you "like to use", I'm wondering if you lock yourself out of the house enough to justify having a set like that. 

I don't think that planning to take other peoples property qualifies as adequate prepping. More likely going to get shot doing that in a lot of neighborhoods.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Interesting to be prepping for breaking locks*



Kolobos said:


> Unfortunately although I am an avid prepper I live in a city with no forrest retreat or a nice cabin/farm that is self sustaining, and though I have a few months of supplies they will eventually run out in which case I will have to forage/raid/steal in any hope of surviving.
> Most likely I will start my search in the city, going from house to house, business to business. Knowing full well that there are those who will be in advance of me, as to say those that don't prepare and have gone ahead of me stealing and looting as to survive as well, but on the off chance that I find a cache of supplies behind a lock door I'll have to decide whether to be stealthy with lockpicks or just smash my way in with a pry bar.
> I'm concerned with lockpicking because there are some instances I can see them coming into play with a steel door or if I just don't want to make any unecessary noise. I have a few picks that I prefer to use like a Rake, Diamond, Single Ball, and Hook along with a torsion wrench all wrapped up in a little kit in my BOB.
> My question is does anyone else think that this is a good idea to have or should I just be smashing and grabbing like everyone else?


I find the fact that you are preparing to break into other's property as part of your prepping strategy, interesting. It may be that some of us may eventually consider or even do what you are proposing, but I haven't even thought about it YET. I am sure this is true of most of us.

Not meaning to be offensive, but I wonder if many people go to that place, plotting and planning to take what they want, while the rest of the people are plotting and planning how to take care of themselves?

No doubt when the SHTF, the stress will bring out traits in people that others had no idea existed, but we are not there yet, are we?

And maybe learning of this mindset is good to think about now. Again, I am probably going to sound very offensive, but if you are thinking of THIS now, where will you go when SHTF and things are desperate?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I find the fact that you are preparing to break into other's property as part of your prepping strategy, interesting. It may be that some of us may eventually consider or even do what you are proposing, but I haven't even thought about it YET. I am sure this is true of most of us.
> 
> Not meaning to be offensive, but I wonder if many people go to that place, plotting and planning to take what they want, while the rest of the people are plotting and planning how to take care of themselves?
> 
> ...


Some of us think of picking locks because it could happen that some group of bad guys overran us and locked us up for food later. You don't even wanna know where my mind goes


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Kolobos said:


> ...decide whether to be stealthy with lockpicks .... My question is does anyone else think that this is a good idea to have ...?


I think it is an excellent idea. Why advertise your presence if you don't have to? And a whole less noise too!


----------



## Kolobos (Aug 25, 2009)

This isn't something I carry around in my EDC, I know the laws about having these items on your person. Just another hobby I've picked up on over the years. This is just another tool I have for when there is no law. As for stealing? I suppose it would depend on necessity. Is there a huge and possibly fatal risk at stealing? Sure, of course there is. Is it morally wrong, sure. But, there may come a time when stealing is the only option one has. Granted, I would consider myself rather self sufficient but there are things I have no idea on how to produce. So if it boils down for me to steal meds or food for me and mine, well I would definately do it.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I have mixed feelings on this. 

In a prepare for everything kind of mind frame, I can see why having a lock opening device is important. I suppose the part I disagree with is the lock picking aspect. For some reason lock picking seems to me, to be pre-meditated, and therefore seems like one would be planning on stealing other peoples things. 

Not sure why I feel bashing in with a brick is better.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

As an electrician I've had to get into locked panels no one has a key for. Lock picking has it's legit uses.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hold on.. I saw a comment on this thread stating that having lock picking tools with you is illegal? Is this true? Or is it just certain state laws and not federal.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For those that say a lock pick is evil - I've seen windmills that are locked so no one can turn then on. Out here water is life-or-death. Lock picks and/or bolt cutters have their uses.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Wester5491 said:


> Hold on.. I saw a post ion this thread stating carrying lock picking tools with you is illegal? Is this true? Or just certain state laws and not federal.


What lock picking tools? Those are testing probes for my fluke meter... No that's not a slim jim, that's flat strap I use in construction...


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

I can't believe all the high horses riding around in here. Prepping means to prepare for every outcome you can. We are prepping for a world without rule. Do you honestly think that you will have everything you could ever need when it pops off. Do you have extensive medical/trauma supplies? Every book that you could find in a library? Every spare part for your bov. Pesticide for your food you plant. I could go on and on and still not be prepared for everything. Lock picking is not something you can just do when you finally decide its morally ok in your situation. It takes alot of practice....alot. Now i haven't shot someone that is trying to steal from and/or kill me, but i practice with the guns/tools i have to make sure that doesn't happen. I trust my morality to let me know when to do something or not. Target shooting doesn't make you a killer and lock picking practice doesn't make you a thief. End of story. I have a Southord set. Pretty good quality and not overly expensive. Fast delivery too.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

FatTire said:


> What lock picking tools? Those are testing probes for my fluke meter... No that's not a slim jim, that's flat strap I use in construction...


That comment wasn't against you, I understand your reasons for doing it since my own father is in the very same boat as you since he a technician on phone lines, but kobolo stated that "I understand the laws against carrying these (lock picking) tools on your person" I was just wondering if that was a legitimate law or just Internet talk to prove a point.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Wester5491 said:


> That comment wasn't against you, I understand your reasons for doing it since my own father is in the very same boat as you since he a technician on phone lines, but kobolo stated that "I understand the laws against carrying these (lock picking) tools on your person" I was just wondering if that was a legitimate law or just Internet talk to prove a point.


Fair point. Good questionfor those concerned with laws. Personally, I agree with Theroux, good men ought not follow laws too well. I do what I know to be right and just. If that agrees with tge law, great! If not, well, whatever.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> I can't believe all the high horses riding around in here. Prepping means to prepare for every outcome you can. We are prepping for a world without rule. Do you honestly think that you will have everything you could ever need when it pops off. Do you have extensive medical/trauma supplies? Every book that you could find in a library? Every spare part for your bov. Pesticide for your food you plant. I could go on and on and still not be prepared for everything. Lock picking is not something you can just do when you finally decide its morally ok in your situation. It takes alot of practice....alot. Now i haven't shot someone that is trying to steal from and/or kill me, but i practice with the guns/tools i have to make sure that doesn't happen. I trust my morality to let me know when to do something or not. Target shooting doesn't make you a killer and lock picking practice doesn't make you a thief. End of story. I have a Southord set. Pretty good quality and not overly expensive. Fast delivery too.


I agree with you to a point. After it hits the fan I could see going through abandoned buildings looking for food or things you need. I wouldn't be taking people's valuables that were left behind. You might not even be looking for food. You might be looking for baby clothes or baby powder or matches or unused antibiotic prescriptions. Me, I'd probably be looking for a garage close by to leave my garbage and poo bags. Still, going through houses and buildings will be very dangerous. It's not something I would consider doing lightly either from a moral standpoint or a safety standpoint.

There's another possibility too. You could stumble on a group of people that decide to kill you for security reasons.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Fair point. Good questionfor those concerned with laws. Personally, I agree with Theroux, good men ought not follow laws too well. I do what I know to be right and just. If that agrees with tge law, great! If not, well, whatever.


And that my friends... Is the motto to live by; do what is right, not what the government or anyone else says to do.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

BillS said:


> There's another possibility too. You could stumble on a group of people that decide to kill you for security reasons.


That along with everything else post apocalypse should be done with extreme caution. My whole point was there is alot of things everyone will do that is currently against the law. If you came across people chained up for trade what would be the moral thing to do? Its just not all black and white. You have to keep an open mind. Some think that all guns should be taken from citizens because of the evil one can do with them. Do we agree with that? No. Just because some people use a particular skill set for bad doesn't mean we should not research that skill and practice it. Lockpicking, hot wiring a car, martial arts, shooting, making poisons, making explosives. Examples of somethings you may need to do when the time comes.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I got a couple of combination locks from 20 years ago sitting around in a drawer... a few months back I stumbled on a Youtube video of how to open them with a small piece of metal cut from a soda can. Of course I had to try it... it literally took me more time to cut the small piece of metal than it did to actually open the lock with it.

Is this something you want to go around practicing on every lock you find? No. But it is something that might be worth at least having a basic knowledge of. Both from a how to point of view and from how useless a lock actually is if a determined (and knowledgable) individuals wants to get past it. Sure, bolt cutters would be quicker, but would leave an obvious sign that the lock was defeated. What would you think if stuff was missing from your shed but the lock was still intact? 

A good book on lock picking also decribes all the various methods that are employed within locks to thwart attempts to pick them. If you are trusting something to a lock having this knowledge can also help you to find a quality lock that just might defeat most pick attempts. 

Knowledge, for the sake of knowledge isn't illegal. The problems arise when you use that knowledge for illegal purposes.

Some states/cities do have laws that simple posession of lock picks, unless you're a licensed locksmith, is indeed a violation of the law. You'd have to check your city/county/state for your area.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wester5491 said:


> Hold on.. I saw a comment on this thread stating that having lock picking tools with you is illegal? Is this true? Or is it just certain state laws and not federal.


The following excerpt is from the NYS Penal Law.

"S 140.35 Possession of burglar`s tools.
A person is guilty of possession of burglar`s tools when he possesses
any tool, instrument or other article adapted, designed or commonly used
for committing or facilitating offenses involving forcible entry into
premises, or offenses involving larceny by a physical taking, or
offenses involving theft of services as defined in subdivisions four,
five and six of section 165.15, under circumstances evincing an intent
to use or knowledge that some person intends to use the same in the
commission of an offense of such character.
Possession of burglar`s tools is a class A misdemeanor."

I'm not aware of any Federal laws regarding their posession, unless you are on a Federal facility. Also, state laws vary.

One of the factors mentioned is intent. If you have already discussed using these tools to facilitate entry into a premises that isn't owned by you or under your control, arguably the intent is there. If you are caught with them at 3 a.m. in an area that has had a history of extensive burglaries, you are going to be arrested even if you say you aren't a burglar (believe it or not, burglars do lie!).

I also understand that there are times and circumstances that are highly unusual, an there may be moral justification for engaging in activities that are normally illegal. Society hasn't broken down yet, so we still need to abide by the law...YMMV.



prepare_survive_thrive said:


> That along with everything else post apocalypse should be done with extreme caution....
> 
> Lockpicking, hot wiring a car, martial arts, shooting, making poisons, making explosives. Examples of somethings you may need to do when the time comes.


At the risk of being accused of "riding in on a high horse", making poisons and explosives is kind of dangerous, and pretty much illegal. Probably not a good idea to practice those skills before "the time comes". Just sayin'.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

tac803 said:


> At the risk of being accused of "riding in on a high horse", making poisons and explosives is kind of dangerous, and pretty much illegal. Probably not a good idea to practice those skills before "the time comes". Just sayin'.


Your right i should have made a distinction between skills you need to research or practice. If you wait till shtf to practice lockpicking its too late. This whole thread has come down to what someone is capable of after shtf to take care of ones family. I personally am doing everything in my power now so i won't have to look for anything behind a locked door in that type situation. But...Im not gonna get caught up on laws or intent if i need something that has been abandoned after teotwawki. So feel free to not practice any skills until you need them because someone might think you could use them for evil. Metal working...you are going to murder someone with a homemade weapon. Gardening...you are going to grow illegal crops for local street distribution. Emp research...you are a terrorist trying to protect your electronics after you detonate said Emp. Mechanics...you work in a chop shop selling parts you removed. The list could go on and on. Sorry for the high horse comment. I now know some people have different outlooks for the future and what they will do to take care of their family. Oh and if they make it illegal for you to own guns will you happily hand yours over because the law says to?


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Oh and just for clarification. When i say "practice" lockpicking, i mean on your own locks preferably in the comfort of your own home. Don't be an idiot and try locks that you don't own. That is illegal and you deserve jail time if you do. It is also a great hobby. Very calming.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

tac803 said:


> The following excerpt is from the NYS Penal Law.
> 
> "S 140.35 Possession of burglar`s tools.
> A person is guilty of possession of burglar`s tools when he possesses
> ...


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

How many times in the last year have you heard about a burglary involving picked locks. I haven't heard of any.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most bad guys are to dumb or do not have the patience the learn the skill. Plus if you were a bad guy you would not want to get caught with lock picks in your possession.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Amen*



tac803 said:


> The following excerpt is from the NYS Penal Law.
> 
> "S 140.35 Possession of burglar`s tools.
> A person is guilty of possession of burglar`s tools when he possesses
> ...


Amen to that Brother !


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Your right i should have made a distinction between skills you need to research or practice. If you wait till shtf to practice lockpicking its too late. This whole thread has come down to what someone is capable of after shtf to take care of ones family. I personally am doing everything in my power now so i won't have to look for anything behind a locked door in that type situation. But...Im not gonna get caught up on laws or intent if i need something that has been abandoned after teotwawki. So feel free to not practice any skills until you need them because someone might think you could use them for evil. Metal working...you are going to murder someone with a homemade weapon. Gardening...you are going to grow illegal crops for local street distribution. Emp research...you are a terrorist trying to protect your electronics after you detonate said Emp. Mechanics...you work in a chop shop selling parts you removed. The list could go on and on. Sorry for the high horse comment. I now know some people have different outlooks for the future and what they will do to take care of their family. Oh and if they make it illegal for you to own guns will you happily hand yours over because the law says to?


I see where you are coming from, but the thing you have overlooked in the above paragraph is the intent. If you are "metalworking" making illegal weapons, or in fact, growing marijuana, then you have committed a crime. That's not an opinion, just a fact. If you are cutting up stolen cars, again, a crime. It all comes down to intent with those cases. I'm not at all saying "don't practice" skills that could be useful in times of crisis....I'm saying that some of the "practice" suggested may be violating current laws, like the ones against making explosives or poisons. If somebody chooses to disregard the law because they feel they are not, or should not be subject to them, then they do so at their own risk.

In a complete and total breakdown of law and order, it may become a moot point, but until then it's the world we live in.

As to your final point, if "they" make it illegal to own guns, that's a decision each and every gun owner will need to make for themselves. I know that many people are vocal about "going out in a blaze of glory", but many others may not be willing to suffer the consequences. Anybody with visions of armed hordes rising up to fight for their freedoms may be more than a little disappointed. Many wouldn't be able to tear themselves away from "American Idol" or their x-box.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tac803 said:


> The following excerpt is from the NYS Penal Law.
> 
> "S 140.35 Possession of burglar`s tools.
> A person is guilty of possession of burglar`s tools when he possesses
> ...


Forcible entry: Forcible entry is defined by Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of Law as the unlawful taking of possession of real property by force or threats of force or unlawful entry into or onto another's property, especially when accompanied by force.

IMHO picking a lock not forcible entry.

Evincing and intent to use: If you have no police recorded and it isn't 3AM as you study the lock on a business door, I think you'd be safe.

Do you carry a ink pen? If you are you can be arrested for a B Misdemeanor!

POSSESSION OF GRAFFITI INSTRUMENTS
(B Misdemeanor)
PENAL LAW 145.65
(Committed on or after Nov. 1, 1992)
The count is Possession of Graffiti Instruments.
Under our law, a person is guilty of Possession of Graffiti
Instruments when that person possesses any tool [or instrument]
[or article] [or substance] [or solution] [or compound] designed or
commonly used to etch, paint, cover, draw upon or otherwise
place a mark upon a piece of property which that person has no
permission or authority to etch, paint, cover, draw upon or
otherwise mark, under circumstances evincing an intent to use
the same in order to damage such property.
Some of the terms used in this definition have their own
special meaning in our law.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> How many times in the last year have you heard about a burglary involving picked locks. I haven't heard of any.


The police wouldn't know if the lock was picked or if the owner left the place unlocked. Details about how somebody broke in are often left out. If it's clear that someone broke a window or forced open a door then that's reported.


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

BillS said:


> The police wouldn't know if the lock was picked or if the owner left the place unlocked. Details about how somebody broke in are often left out. If it's clear that someone broke a window or forced open a door then that's reported.


Good point, but someone who doesn't really know how to pick a lock starts just scratching the pins inside it would be seen, but only if the police actually thought enough to look inside the actual lock, which rarely happens


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Forcible entry: Forcible entry is defined by Merriam-Webster's Dictionary of Law as the unlawful taking of possession of real property by force or threats of force or unlawful entry into or onto another's property, especially when accompanied by force.
> 
> IMHO picking a lock not forcible entry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## boodan (Mar 1, 2012)

Go to ITS TACTICAL and check out the bogota lock pick set. Can't beat them. With a little practice you can get in most locks you encounter. Perfect for urban survival or you escape & evade bag!


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

I am not sure why having a valuable skill is so immediately cast as criminal. I agree that current laws have to be obeyed but it was accurately pointed out that you can legally practice lock picking at home as much as you want.


Imagine that you are bugging out, traveling on old forestry roads and come across a USFS brass Best lock with a removeable core. (drilling a hole with a hand crank drill in the right place works)

How about you have left your bug-in retreat to go scout for bad guys. While you are gone someone steals some of your gear and takes it to their place and locks it up using a 4 digit Sesamee combo lock. (A pair of heavy snips works)

Will you wish (too late!) that you had ordered some pick sets and at least learned a bit about locks and how to defeat them?

I'm all for clamping down on planned looting but knowledge of locks is a highly useful skill.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

teotwaki said:


> I am not sure why having a valuable skill is so immediately cast as criminal. I agree that current laws have to be obeyed but it was accurately pointed out that you can legally practice lock picking at home as much as you want.
> 
> Imagine that you are bugging out, traveling on old forestry roads and come across a USFS brass Best lock with a removeable core. (drilling a hole with a hand crank drill in the right place works)
> 
> ...


My point exactly.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

teotwaki said:


> I am not sure why having a valuable skill is so immediately cast as criminal. I agree that current laws have to be obeyed but it was accurately pointed out that you can legally practice lock picking at home as much as you want.
> 
> Imagine that you are bugging out, traveling on old forestry roads and come across a USFS brass Best lock with a removeable core. (drilling a hole with a hand crank drill in the right place works)
> 
> ...


Just as an aside, I'm not trying to cast moral judgement on anybody who wants to learn a skill like lockpicking. I was trying to share the information that there are places and times that having the tools available to accomplish that task can cause problems for somebody. If somebody wants to walk around in the middle of the night in the business district with a lockpick set looking at locks, it could have a bad outcome. Once somebody has that skill, it's up to them how they use it. They are the ones ultimately responsible for their actions.


----------



## LdMorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

Bearing in mind that many kidnappings involve handcuffs and zip ties as restraints, any person with a true abundance of foresight will carry one or more variously accessible cuff keys and shims, as well as a strategically located piece of hacksaw blade for ropes & zip ties.

There are times when picking (or otherwise defeating) a lock can be a matter of life or death.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

tac803 said:


> If somebody wants to walk around in the middle of the night in the business district with a lockpick set looking at locks, it could have a bad outcome.


I looked over the thread again and failed to see anyone posting that this was what they were doing now.

I'm pretty sure that the OP was talking about the days after the Zombie Apocalypse (ZA). I think that your observation about *not* carrying picks in the BOB prior to ZA is spot on! :beercheer:


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> How many times in the last year have you heard about a burglary involving picked locks. I haven't heard of any.


The really good lock pickers can not only open a lock but they can lock it again. :sssh:


----------



## Wester5491 (Jun 15, 2012)

teotwaki said:


> The really good lock pickers can not only open a lock but they can lock it again. :sssh:


Not a bad point therexD the same work again but at least it won't be noticed then but you could always lock the door from the inside and then close it, but that's not the case on all doors


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

teotwaki said:


> The really good lock pickers can not only open a lock but they can lock it again. :sssh:


What a novel idea. Lol. If you don't quite make the full rotation you don't even have to repick it. Depends on how tight the lock is.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> I think you need to reconsider your plans. If you plan on going house to house in search of supplies and you're not going to start until a few months after it hits the fan your success rate will be 0. You also might break into somebody's house who's desperate enough for food that they will kill you and turn you into food.


I have to agree 110% here. Besides the fact that IF you go through the wrong door ( like mine) you won't have to worry about supplies again. Like others have said you need to start your own preps now and you won't have to steal from others later. As as been posted before unless you are a licensed locksmith just posessing lock picks and such are a jailable offense in most states. Unless you are trained most modern locks would be un pckable for most people.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Lol. Ok over this thread. To the OP do what you need to survive when the time comes. Like so many have said you need to do your best to prep as much as possible. If you do need to scavenge do so knowing the consequences.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

LdMorgan said:


> Bearing in mind that many kidnappings involve handcuffs and zip ties as restraints, any person with a true abundance of foresight will carry one or more variously accessible cuff keys and shims, as well as a *strategically located* piece of hacksaw blade for ropes & zip ties.
> 
> There are times when picking (or otherwise defeating) a lock can be a matter of life or death.


"strategically located"... :hmmm: taped behind your ear is a GREAT place that nobody searches

I have a stiff wire bent into a "number 9" shape with a handcuff key welded to the bottom of the "nine" with a razor blade welded along the upper arc (for ropes), and a hacksaw blade welded along the outer arc. It fits behind the ear like a bluetooth headset! :2thumb:

a "charm bracelet" could hide a variety of pick heads :dunno:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

lock picks are considered by cops to be 'burglar tools' and may subject you to arrest much faster than the guy with the brick. it also goes to intent. picks are tools of stealth, ie, burglary which is an on purpose thing, rather than a smash which might be necessary. also, be aware that stealing will be frowned upon even more vehemently under those circumstances than it is now. better to have a plan that does not require stealing. what is an emergency to you, will not necessarily be one for the guy with the goods, who probably had the foresight to put them away. any emergency percieved as large enough to warrant stealing might also in some folks minds warrant killing YOU to protect their stuff. find a new plan. living in a city does not excuse you from prepping, and going criminal is a bad plan.


----------

